
The Singular Pursuit of Comrade Bezos - dforrestwilson
https://medium.com/s/story/the-singular-pursuit-of-comrade-bezos-3e280baa045c
======
s_kilk
Well this is a pleasant coincidence, in the last episode of my podcast
([http://generalintellectunit.net](http://generalintellectunit.net)) we
discuss Red Plenty, and at one point we talk about the notion of Amazon being
a planned economy very much in line with what the Soviet Cyberneticians wanted
to build.

Oh, and Red Plenty is a great read, highly recommended.

------
psoots
Article: "public central economic planning is bad. turns out free markets have
(privatized) central planning too. this is also bad."

What article doesn't say: "perhaps centralized planning comes from centralized
(top-down) power structures like authoritarianism or cronyism and not
necessarily the particular stated goals of various economic systems"

------
sharemywin
It never dawned on me about what those bracelets are for before this article.
Screw yelling at employees over wasted movements. But if you want training
data on how a super dexterous intelligent robot might handle packages I
imagine you could get all you need that way.

